# I've Gone And Done It



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well I figured I'd better fess up before somebody from the Outbackers found out and sent out the rebel alliance after me.

A few days a go I was asked to join the team of Moderators on the Dark Side. Yep the Dark Side as in RV.net. I thought about it for a while and agreed, I'll only be a mod on the Toy Hauler forum but I felt I better confess to this group to make sure that our move to a Class A and now to the Dark Side wasn't enough to ban us from attending the Rally in Zion.









Whew, I feel better now. Confession is good. Now excuse me I better run and hide in the closet.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Congrats on your promotion
















Remember - Once and Outbacker always and Outbacker - Big group hug.

Keep chimming in once in awhile

Thor


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Does this mean we only get half of you?
I'm not sure we can survive with only half a Y.
Or maybe a quarter Y.

Y? I don't know.

Thanks for your years of helpful tid-bits!

Kevin


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Maybe you can start making that place a little more "friendlier". If not, secretly send folks to us!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Y-Guy

There is no better place than here to have given you the best training for the job. Congratulations!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Maybe you can start making that place a little more "friendlier". If not, secretly send folks to us!


 I will jump on that band wagon. RV.Net can be a pretty unforgiving place. Especially for new people with some of the standard questions all new owners have. But they are important questions that don't need the crass of-the-wall responses some get. Maybe a little Outbackers spirit will do some good. I consider you our ambassador of good will!

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No hiding in the closet now, Steve!

I agree with Eric... Take a little of that Outbackers spirit over there, and it can only be a win-win for everybody!









Congratulations! I'll look forward to hearing more about it at Zion.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks guys! I had the same concern, part of what brought me to the Outbackers was some of the "help" when I was looking at buying the Outback and I use the term "help" loosely. I won't be doing mod stuff on all the forums, but I figure I can at least help out on the Toyhauler side - though that group is pretty unique and a bit of a rebellious group. Seems we have something about the 'blue hairs' and 'wal-mart rallies' that tends to get into some issues on the Class A side. Oh and I always find a way to drop a hind to the Outbackers when I can.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> No hiding in the closet now, Steve!
> 
> I agree with Eric... Take a little of that Outbackers spirit over there, and it can only be a win-win for everybody!
> 
> ...


Ditto

You can only improve there site as you have ours. See you in Zion









John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well maybe you can clean that place up. I roam there from time to time but have never posted over there and don't even remember if I had a screen name. Good luck and give them some fresh blood.

John


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Y-guy that's a good thing. You can help keep those "darksiders" in check









Thor, I like your new signature pic - you starting an Outback collection?
























Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y...if I didn't like you so much.....
One thing for sure...you'll be busy over there.

As "Dark" as it may be...I think we've all found some answers or info over there a time or two.

I moderate another forum besides this one as well. It's MUCH smaller...but very friendly as well. (ie...very easy)

Good luck in your new endevour.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats.. I love to read over on the dark side.. I hardly have time for here, so I'll never be a member there.. Sorry, this place is more important than rv.net for me... 
I read the toyhauler section at least once a week.. I think there is some pretty good guys there in the toy hauler section.. Some of the california groups are pretty cool.

The tow vehicle section is where I go when a laugh is needed..... fun place..

Carey


----------

